

Web Frameworks (An Ah-ha Moment) - alnewkirk

Just had an ah-ha moment building a user interface for a new SaaS product written in Perl. Catalyst is cool, Mojolicious is awesome, but Dancer is sweet.<p>Anyway ... why am I creating redundant views, forms, etc for basic crud operations ... AH-HA, so that why developers prefer CakePHP, Ruby-on-Rails and the like (non-Perl) frameworks.<p>Convention of Configuration, now get the F$#% outta my way framework.
======
dillon
You're right, people choose those frameworks because they're easy, but which
frameworks gets more criticism? Mojolicious or any PHP framework? Configuring
isn't totally a bad thing, yes it's long and sometimes difficult but in the
long run, stuff will usually just work. Unlike Ruby on Rails where there are
problems with routing and templating, or in PHP where there isn't a clear
module system which makes it hard sometimes for complex web applications.

------
aDemoUzer
frameworks? I don't need no stinkin' frameworks!

